# Happy Birthday Charles Hodge!!!



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 28, 2010)

Happy 213th Birthday!!!


----------



## dudley (Dec 28, 2010)

Amen brother and I also say Happy Birthday to Charles Hodge [1797-1898], of our great American Presbyterian theologians!


----------

